# anything going on



## fisherkins (Aug 1, 2013)

looking to hit sikes or palafox tomorrow afternoon, anyone got any reports for either place? what's biting and on what would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

I am thinking about going to sikes. I hope to see you there.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Go to Palafox. Unless you're looking for white trout Sykes has been a bust for us lately.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

What has been found around palafox lately? Ain't been there in a good while


----------

